# St. Lucia - Information needed



## irisheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I was thinking about visiting St. Lucia in a couple years, and was wondering which month is the best to visit?  I would like to do some snorkeling, swimming, and other outside/water activities.

We would love to stay at Windjammer Landing :whoopie: 

Thanks.


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Information needed on St. Lucia*

We own the first week in December at the Windjammer and the weather was perfect when we where there


----------



## riverside (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Information needed on St. Lucia*

I would say probably February-April would be the best.  The summer/fall months might be a little rainier but from our experience in June the showers don't usually last more than a few minutes.  Not sure about late summer/fall.  Maybe someone with experience during those times will jump in.


----------



## markmaine (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Information needed on St. Lucia*

We've been there twice in March and have had perfect weather!

    Mark


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Information needed on St. Lucia*

Our son is having his honeymoon there after July 4.  Can you tell me if there is much danger of hurricanes on this island in that timeframe?


----------



## riverside (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Information needed on St. Lucia*




			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> Our son is having his honeymoon there after July 4.  Can you tell me if there is much danger of hurricanes on this island in that timeframe?[/QUOTE





			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> You can check out past hurricane patterns here:
> ...


----------



## katsgarden (Apr 16, 2006)

We were on St. Lucia in Sept. of 1998 (I think that was the year), and had the misfortune of dodging Hurricane George.  We actually had chartered a sailboat for 10  days during the time and it was a very miserable trip. We made it back to Hurricane Hole on the day it was suppose to take a direct hit (St. lucia).  Spent a very tense night waiting to be called to the bomb shelter for the hurricane party. Although it took a last minute turn, the other side of the island received lots of damage. We've decided that we will NEVER go back to the Caribbean during hurricane season, which can last into November. This coming January we will be in the British Virgin Islands..chartering a 45' cat with some friends.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 16, 2006)

We were in St. Lucia, in January of '05 and the weather was spectacular.  I wasn't overly impressed with the snorkeling, but the diving was awesome.


----------



## Babs from UK (Apr 18, 2006)

Snorkelling at Windjammer is not very good but down the south of the island is much better. The dive operation running at Windjammer will take people on snorkelling as well as diving trips. They are very friendly and not too big an operation.

Anse Cochon beach and Anse Chastenet are both well known for snorkelling. Windjammer does include a daily snorkelling trip in its watersports activities but the snorkelling round the corner of the bay is just ok.

Re weather. We have been in January (rainy sometimes), May (quite good) and June (variable and humid). Feb to April are good times weatherwise.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## lakers (Apr 18, 2006)

My wife and I stayed at the Jalouise Plantation (St. Lucia) using the bonus points we received for buying into HGVC from the developer (Hilton).  While all my future purchases will be on the resale market this was an incredible vacation that we would not have taken otherwise -- a relaxing beach located right between the Pitons.  We went in September 2004 when Ivan was still in the Gulf, but we had beautiful weather for our entire trip. I was told on our trip that St. Lucia doesn't see as much hurricane activity as many other caribbean islands.


----------



## ailin (Apr 18, 2006)

We were just at Windjammer Landing end of February this year.  Weather was great, I think it rained late at night a couple of times and for about 5 minutes when we were on the Rain Forest tour.  Their Jammers Day Sail stops at Anse Cochon, we thought the snorkling was just okay.  We liked Anse Chastenet better.  The dive shop at Windjammer takes people there for $36/person, I think they leave at 9 and get back around noon.  We were going to do that, but then decided to hire a driver instead.  We paid him $140 to take us around the entire island for the whole day in his van.  Since it was Friday, we even got to go to the Fish Fry in Anse-la-Raye.

The highlight of our trip though was the Grenadines tour.  It was really expensive (I think $325/person), but I have no regrets.  It includes a flightseeing tour with amazing aerial views of the coral reefs below.  Then sailing to 3 different islands.  We saw lots of turtles at one stop, the snorkling was just okay at the other two.  But the scenery is just beautiful, all these tiny islands with white sand beaches surrounded by water that's an incredible blue green color.  Would really like to go back one of these days....


----------

